# Transfering money to America



## Lou101 (Nov 23, 2011)

Hi everone

We are about to undergo DE ivf and the process is now starting to get stressful due to the money involved.
We would really appreciate some advice on how to transfer such a large amount of money to a clinic in America. We are very concerned about losing all our money as I don't think the service is secure and we don't know which companies to trust. 

Any advice on which over the best exchange rates and lowest fees as well would be great.

Any help would be wonderful as I really want to start the process of choosing our donor and starting treatment but until we understand the payment process we can't proceed. It's starting to really get me down.

Thank you

Lou


----------



## LittleFriend (May 28, 2010)

If you are concerned about the safety then pay by credit card as it gives added protection. It might come with fees but it'll give you peace of mind. Alternatively speak directly to your back about a BACS transfer. They normally have a minimum charge of £30.


----------



## Lou101 (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you littlefriend. We don't want to use our credit card as the charge would add a couple of thousand to the cost. Our bank were also quite unhelpful and said I have to sign a document so they are not liable if the money gets lost after it's left the bank. This just seems wrong and wondered if anyone has used a different company. Someone suggested Ukforex and am looking into them but any other company suggestions would be appreciated.

My DH usually deals with all money matters but he just doesn't have the time now. He's working 18 hour days to pay for this treatment so it is down to me to sort out. I'm trying my best to be happy and excited about our DE cycle but I'm so scared about the process and I think this money worry is just making me so worried, stressed and actually quite depressed. I'm just no good at this sort of thing.

Can someone please give me some advice

Thank you

Lou x


----------

